# Whale beef?



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

And is it good for the p's? They look tasty


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

What the???? Never heard of whale beef....


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

whale blubber? I would think the fat content would be to high. Where are you gonna get whale meat?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Azeral said:


> whale blubber? I would think the fat content would be to high. Where are you gonna get whale meat?
> [snapback]967155[/snapback]​


Sick.... blubber is basically fat. I think I'm gonna puke...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

I DONT THINK IT WILL BE HEALTHY FOR THEM


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm still waiting to hear where you plan on getting this stuff??? Are you an Eskimo or something??


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

cooldudectd said:


> I'm still waiting to hear where you plan on getting this stuff??? Are you an Eskimo or something??
> [snapback]967448[/snapback]​


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Azeral said:


> cooldudectd said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting to hear where you plan on getting this stuff??? Are you an Eskimo or something??
> ...


Well, it's available buy at my nearest supermarket


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Azeral said:


> Where are you gonna get whale meat?
> [snapback]967155[/snapback]​


I keep a few in a feeder tank - when my Reds are hungry, I harpoon one, and it's time to ring the dinner bell









Seriously though, I'd say whale meat is way to fat for fish to eat, and I doubt whale takes up a significant portion of piranha's natural diet, so their digestive system isn't built to process it...


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you gonna get whale meat?
> ...


Ok. Think I'm gonna try it once though, just so I have tried it


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you gonna get whale meat?
> ...


this sounds like advice, if thier digestive system cant cope then you are risking the fishes health by giving them it. just my thoughts but after all theyre ur fishes


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

richiecarw said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Azeral said:
> ...


Well I doubt that it'll kill them, it's only meat! Many people have been feeding their p's stuff that they don't eat in the wild, right? 
And, why is the whale meat so fat?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DepH said:


> And, why is the whale meat so fat?
> [snapback]969009[/snapback]​


How else do you think an animal with the surface area of a building block stays warm in freezing cold water?









As far as it "only" being meat: what if it turns out to be bad? What if it makes your fish sick, or even kills them? No one has fed their piranha's whale meat before, so how do you know it's harmless?
Maybe it contains things that are very bad or even lethal for piranha's, maybe it doesn't: the question is wheter you're willing to put the live of your beloved fish at stake?

I'm not telling you what to do or not to do: it's your fish. But think about it...


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I did'nt think they allowed whaling in Norway? Are you buying contraband whale meat or did you go cut a slab off a beached whale? hehehe


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Azeral said:


> I did'nt think they allowed whaling in Norway? Are you buying contraband whale meat or did you go cut a slab off a beached whale? hehehe
> [snapback]969019[/snapback]​


Well I just looked it up....they do


----------



## baki (Oct 22, 2004)

it sounds nutritious.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> Seriously though, I'd say whale meat is way to fat for fish to eat, and I doubt whale takes up a significant portion of piranha's natural diet, so their digestive system isn't built to process it


I doubt squid is a part of their natural diet either unless they take secret hunting trips to the ocean! but people still feed them it.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

baki said:


> it sounds nutritious.
> [snapback]969451[/snapback]​


Did you even take the time to see anybody else's opinion?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Marine mammal meat sounds good to me, why not. Never heard of it being toxic...but might be high in mercury...but if they sell it for human consumption, why not for fish. And the blubber is the fat; the meat is muscle...a whale is not made of only fat!


----------



## baki (Oct 22, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> baki said:
> 
> 
> > it sounds nutritious.
> ...


i guess you just can't comment on anything now in days without people getting on your back. Of course i read and consider others opinion. Is it wrong to say what i said? If it is then i appologize. SORRY SORRY SORRY....do you feel better. i can copy and paste on more "sorry" if you want . Sheesh!!


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

hahahaha gd point about the squidies! i dont think it will kill them but it may make them ill personally i wouldnt risk but AGAIN as we have all said its ur fishies!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> I doubt squid is a part of their natural diet either unless they take secret hunting trips to the ocean! but people still feed them it.[snapback]969497[/snapback]​


True, but its closer to their natural diet than marine mamals...
The best diet consists mainly of fish, insects, shrimp and other crustaceans, and pellets as vitamin/nutrient supplement. Other things are best fed as an occasional treat.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

But, I doubt this is just fat, the whale meat. I doubt people like eating just whale-fat







. It costs about 7-8 dollars for 400grams. It's pretty expensive.

And yes, whaling is allowed in Norway. USA and Norway have conflicts over that though, well, I don't care









I don't think I'm gonna try a big piece of whale meat, just see how they like it. Is it some kind of instict, to spit out something that isn't good for them? Or do they eat everything that taste good?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If it tasted edible, they'll eat it - fish (and other animals, for that matter) don't care about nutritional contents or possible health risks: how could they know about it?
If instinct tells them it's edible, they will (no wonder why so many animals die to poisoned food).

Even if it is not just fat, it's still high in fat comtents: remember, even a very lean peace of steak or pork fillet contains more fat than is good for fish: as said before, it's only a minute part of their wild diet, so their digestive system isn't designed to handle large amounts of it.
Feeding it once as an experiment probably won't kill your fish, but what if??? What if it contains substances that are harmless to humans, but lethal to fish? No one tried it before, so you won't ever know for sure wheter it's safe - imho. it's basically playing Russian Roulette...


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> baki said:
> 
> 
> > it sounds nutritious.
> ...


Go easy on the newbs.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Azeral said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > baki said:
> ...


Yeah sorry, I guess I didn't think it was that big of a deal. Oh well.....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> > whale blubber? I would think the fat content would be to high. Where are you gonna get whale meat?
> ...










wuss


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

lol







so we all agreed that it doesnt seem a gd idea then?


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Judazz: How do you know anyone haven't tried it before?








And, if it goes bad, I can advice people from feeding it







Won't advice people to feed it even if doesn't go bad though..


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

so ur saying ull kill ur fish so we dont have to?

just kidding give it a try mate am sure theyll be ok!
i personaly wouldnt do it!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Dr. Green said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Azeral said:
> ...


Yeah, I get that a lot..................


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DepH said:


> Judazz: How do you know anyone haven't tried it before?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it looks like you made up your mind already, which is fine: it's your fish...
I wouldn't do it (even a 1-in-1000 chance is too much when it comes to the wellbeing of my fish), but as said: it's your decision...

Have you ever heard of anyone feeding whale meat to his piranha's? I don't, and given the fact that the stuff is illegal in most parts of the world to begin with, I think it's pretty safe to say that probably no one ever tried before, agreed?


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

i am in 100% agreement with judazz i just feel that this is a no go personally!
id go as far to say im against it!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

If you are not sure about it why risk it? Why not just go with food that we know is good for them? What are you going to gain from feeding your fish whale?


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> If you are not sure about it why risk it? Why not just go with food that we know is good for them? What are you going to gain from feeding your fish whale?
> [snapback]973174[/snapback]​


Experience









But I'll see what I'm gonna do..


----------



## baki (Oct 22, 2004)

DepH let us know how it goes when you do try it out.


----------



## baki (Oct 22, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

i have one question! how can whale be beef?
whale is not a cow therefor its meat is not beef








i thank you!


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

richiecarw said:


> i have one question! how can whale be beef?
> whale is not a cow therefor its meat is not beef
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it's because whale is a mammal? Whale Beef, that's what the package says


----------



## therealedharris (Apr 8, 2005)

> how can whale be beef?


it _is_ norway, don't the kids love liver paste there too? if there is a place where liver can be aq paste and kids will love it, then whale can be beef all it wants...


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

whale meat what are you thinking? why do you like to experiment new food for your p's? would you like it if they gave you some shitty food to eat just find out how it taste? stick to whats proven and stop that sh*t........


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

hrdbyte said:


> whale meat what are you thinking? why do you like to experiment new food for your p's? would you like it if they gave you some shitty food to eat just find out how it taste? stick to whats proven and stop that sh*t........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, personally I don't believe it's shitty food. When it's called beef, it can't be all 100% fat, right? And since I don't believe that, I have no problems experiencing with that meat, no.. I highly doubt it will hurt them.. But I still haven't decided yet. Gonna check the ingriedenses today! 
And please, relax a bit buddy


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

I say go for it!! And film that sh*t, too!!!


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

I read the package today, and it said 4% fat, 30%protein, and the rest was some other stuff like kalsium etc.
30% protein sounds good to me. And 4%fat isn't much, is it?


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

i dont think whale beef would be good for them


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

DepH said:


> I read the package today, and it said 4% fat, 30%protein, and the rest was some other stuff like kalsium etc.
> 30% protein sounds good to me. And 4%fat isn't much, is it?
> [snapback]977804[/snapback]​


Just feed it to them.







We know you want to lol.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I honestly cannot believe that this post has gotten so much attention...
But then again, I replied, so I guess what the hell?

"Whale beef" is like saying "Pork chicken."

Whale is whale and beef is cow.

Forget about it.
I'm outta here.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I honestly cannot believe that this post has gotten so much attention...
> But then again, I replied, so I guess what the hell?
> 
> "Whale beef" is like saying "Pork chicken."
> ...


Yeah, well, forget about the name. The package says "Whale beef".


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hrdbyte said:


> whale meat what are you thinking? why do you like to experiment new food for your p's? would you like it if they gave you some shitty food to eat just find out how it taste? stick to whats proven and stop that sh*t........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who are you to tell people what to do and what not to do?








If he wants to feed a puppy or whatever else to his fish, it's his choice: doesn't mean we have to agree, but in the end it's his choice...

Advice against it, backed up with some common sense and reasons why, is fine, but since both are too much to ask from you, please just zip it and go play somewhere else, will ya


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > whale meat what are you thinking? why do you like to experiment new food for your p's? would you like it if they gave you some shitty food to eat just find out how it taste? stick to whats proven and stop that sh*t........
> ...


Word!

Besides, if no one ever experiments with new things that sound at least sensible, then we will never grow from any new experiences...we could miss out on great improvements if no one is ever willing to try anything new.

So, how about that 4% fat? not sure if that is high or low - anyone have any idea? In the wild, you have to keep in mind that they also eat reptiles (lizards, anacondas, caymans) bird chicks, mammals (what are those dorky looking huge guniea pig looking things called again?) - seen it all on Discovery Channel. Hard for me to think these food sources have no fat, so some fat every once in a while can't be horrible for them...


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > hrdbyte said:
> ...


Do you mean those Capibari or something?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DepH said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


Yes! Those are the f'rs I was talking about...couldn't remember their name...thanks


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

bad idea...... why kill ur fish to inform others not to do it. let them make there own mistakes. people advised u not to so why go ahead and do it anyways?


----------



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

to the people who argue the whale cant be beef point lets think for a min. Trout is fish, bass is fish, grouper is fish. Chicken is poultry, turkey is poultry, quail is poultry. Since they are all 3 birds we call them poultry. So doesnt it make sence that since cows and whales are both mamals that meat from both would be called beef?


----------



## brainiac (Dec 10, 2004)

Taht sounds good to me. And bananas are fruit but so are strawberries! hahah..


----------



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

brainiac said:


> Taht sounds good to me. And bananas are fruit but so are strawberries! hahah..
> [snapback]982343[/snapback]​


exactly my point thank you and to the rest of you dont you feel stupid now


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

james__12345 said:


> to the people who argue the whale cant be beef point lets think for a min. Trout is fish, bass is fish, grouper is fish. Chicken is poultry, turkey is poultry, quail is poultry. Since they are all 3 birds we call them poultry. So doesnt it make sence that since cows and whales are both mamals that meat from both would be called beef?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The man does have a point... afterall:

Male whales are called 'Bulls'
Female whales are called 'Cows'
Juvenile whales are called 'Calves'


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> DepH said:
> 
> 
> > Scrap5000 said:
> ...


Actually it's *capibara*...


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Well, two days ago I bought whale beef and tossed it in. They seemed to like it very much, and everyone of them are doing fine.


----------

